# OH CANADA!



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

Went out this morning near Bonnyville, Alberta. A rainy morning didn't seem to bother the birds!

































6- Lessers
4- Canadas
11- Specks
7- Snows
3- Mallards
2- Pintails

A good time!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

nice work! looks like fun :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

specks.. dd:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn this is the longest week of the year. Just waiting to leave for Canada. This sucks. Nice work!


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Damn this is the longest week of the year. Just waiting to leave for Canada. This sucks. Nice work!


where you heading??


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is confidental my friend. I will tell you that we are targeting snows though. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Flightstopper said:


> where you heading??


Canada I believe is where he is going :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I see graybacks in there! :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

shooteminthelips,

thanks for keeping it confidential. i would guess the bonnyville will be alot busier next season.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

6162rk said:


> shooteminthelips,
> 
> thanks for keeping it confidential. i would guess the bonnyville will be alot busier next season.


Good luck with permission!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Never got turned once in Canada. Atleast our group hasnt. Great people.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Never got turned once in Canada. Atleast our group hasnt. Great people.


For the most part your right. Different areas have their grumpy anti-hunter types. The biggest issue around here is most land owners either hunt themselves or have a relative with "dibbs". It can be a struggle!


----------

